# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Вопросы по ЗиК 8-ке

## L666

Скажите, пожалуйста. Почему в справке 2-НДФЛ по каждому сотруднику не выводится адрес? Где этот адрес забить нужно, что бы он отобразился?
Спасибо!

----------


## svetik_svetiko

Здравствуйте, в 2-НДФЛ отражается адрес "по прописке". Заполняется через справочник физиков

----------


## L666

Не получается, я уже все строки с адресами заполнила  =((























 <a href=http://www.skepter.com/>free online advertising</a>, <a href=http://www.areanda.com/>раскрутка сайта</a>, <a href=http://www.skepter.ru/>объявление бесплатно</a>, <a href=http://www.moskva.skepter.ru/>газета объявлений Москва</a>, <a href=http://www.skepter.com.ua/>объявления</a>, <a href=http://www.skepter.co.uk/>free web advertising</a>

----------


## svetik_svetiko

а какой релиз у вас?

----------


## L666

2.5.22.3




















раскрутка интернет магазина

----------


## svetik_svetiko

На этом релизе не проверяла отдельно, на 2.5.23.4 все точно работает. Классификатор у вас загружен?

----------


## L666

обновила до 2.5.23.4 и проверила классификатор, не получается. Может я что то не так делаю...

----------


## svetik_svetiko

напишите как формируете справку. должно быть: РАСЧЕТ ЗАРПЛАТЫ ПО ОРГАНИЗАЦИЯМ --- НАЛОГИ И ВЗНОСЫ --- СВЕДЕНИЯ О ДОХОДАХ ФИЗЛИЦ 2-НДФЛ.

попробуйте заново классификатор загрузить...
в физике сколько видов адресов заполнено? все 3?

----------


## GeorgeU

Адрес физ лица за пределами- не должен быть заполнен 
Заполните адрес для информирования

----------


## L666

Все настройки проверила, нашла новый нюанс...
Адрес он выводит только по сотрудникам у которых Фамилия начинается с буквы А и не важно в какой группе он находится О_0

----------


## svetik_svetiko

а карточку 1-НДФЛ проверяли? там по сотрудникам выводятся адреса в отчет?

----------


## L666

Проверила на конкретном сотруднике. в 2-НДФЛ адреса нет в 1-НДФЛ есть.

----------


## svetik_svetiko

А не может такого быть, что в справочнике физика указано ОКАТО и оно не совпадает с тем, которое указано в справке...

----------


## L666

*в справочнике физика указано ОКАТО*  графа по ОКАТО вообще не заполнена (и у тех у кого выводится адрес и у тех у кого не выводится адрес...) а в справку попадает ОКАТО из настр.организации






















дать бесплатное объявление

----------


## svetik_svetiko

Тогда только глазами смотреть на базу, фантазия исчерпана :)

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 20 секунд_
Кстати, какая платформа? Ее давно обновляли?

----------


## L666

8.1.13.41

----------


## svetik_svetiko

на платформе 8.1.15.14 все отлично работает, попробуйте обновить

----------


## L666

обновила, не помогло. Еще такой момент эта база была перекинута из 7-ки

----------


## svetik_svetiko

тогда только смотреть.... у нас тоже был перенос из 7.7, но такой проблемы не возникло

----------


## GeorgeU

по отладчику смотрели?

----------


## L666

а что там посмотреть, я в этом режиме редко бываю. И как в 8-ке в него зайти?

----------


## Julja-fa

может у вас заполнено адрес по прописке, а нужно адрес по прописке физлица

----------


## Koshey

> И как в 8-ке в него зайти?


Отладчик находится меню "сервис" режима "конфигруратор"
Попробуйте ещё протестировать=)
Запустите базу в режиме "конфигуратор". сначала сохраните базу на всякий случай, через "администрирование" - "выгрузить информационную базу..." 
После успешной выгрузки=) нажмите на панели инстументов "администирование" - "тестирование и исправление". Дальше думаю разберётесь) Может поможет);)

----------

